# Solved: Tracking down high disk write time



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

We have just upgraded our main storage unit to something with a lot faster disks and fibre connection to our server.

We did this as we were advised that the slow down issues we were seeing with users files was down to our hardware being 7 years old and not having enough I/O throughput capacity.

So £11k later on a MSA2000, a DL380 G5 and 12 x 300GB 15.5k RPM SAS drives and we are again seeing high disk write times on the drive that houses the users profiles and home directories.

So my question is does anyone know how can track down what is causing the high write times?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not sure if this will help or not.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896646.aspx
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896642.aspx
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896645.aspx


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm assuming this is a domain setup? Are the users experiencing any other slowness such as slow logins or browsing? Maybe its something along the lines of a DNS related issue?


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi no this wasnt a new domain it was simply upgrading the storage unit and moving to server 2k3.

I downloaded and installed Filemon and ran it while looking at performance monitor. When we got the very high disk write times I looked at what FIlemon was doing. This showed that one users outlook.past was going crazy.

Deleted it and recreated a fresh PST and all is good.

Her pst file had reached the max size of 2Gb but it was then trying to download 97 emails which was causing it to constantly try writing to the disk.

Thanks for the help anyway


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for letting us know how you fixed it!


----------

